# make-up questions



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What's a good easy to remove make-up. Plan to make my face whitish gray (dead look) with black under the eyes. Will have a white shirt on so will either not go down my neck with it, or if there is something that will wash out that would be great too. Prefer something that cleans up easily too. Never used makeup before, always a mask so any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Regular, everyday makeup removes easily either with soap & water, cold cream, or a little baby oil on a tissue. I've also found that plain old ordinary baby butt wipes do a pretty good job of removing most makeup (a tip I got during a theater gig many years ago).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks RB. Good info! So I can get the makeup sold at Halloween stores?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That, or use regular makeup from a drugstore or Target or whever else they sell it, although the Halloween stores will be most likely to have the color you want as a base coat. "Dead look gray" probably wouldn't sell well as a Maybelline line of cosmetics.

If you use non-Halloween makeup, go with the lightest foundation you can find. It will give a very pale look, especially if contrasted against dark hair or clothing. The darkening around the eyes can be done easily with eye shadows - again, black shadow is not a color you would typically find, although you can make do with a black eyebrow pencil (just smudge it around), but you should have no problem finding dark purples, browns, and greens which can be blended to give a dead look.

Your wife should be a great help in making you beautiful


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As an example of the looks you get with different makeup, here's a shot from 2006 of Spooky1 and me. We used Halloween store makeup on him and regular on me. The Halloween store stuff will definitely give a whiter look.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's exactly the look I'm going for. Thanks for the visual!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> That's exactly the look I'm going for. Thanks for the visual!


It's called "zombie aging hippie"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lol!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Our neighbor thought I was a Jerry Garcia zombie.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

my first thought was zombie jesus


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I experimented with a lot of makeups, and find that the drugstore stuff isn't really bad! Make sure you "set" it with talcum powder once it's on how you like it, but BEFORE you put any black lines or other make up on...just use a crumpled up tissue as a poof and dip it in some baby powder..it's all good. If you want to go very opaque, you can use a costume store pancake makeup that is water based. You might want to do a dry run of the makeup beforehand to see how long it will take you, and to avoid not liking what you put on Halloween eve, and having to wash it off & start over. I also love the cheapie eyeliners & colored makeup pencils at the drugstore that are a dollar or so. Make sure to pick up a cheapie sharpener too to keep your lines sharp. I put Ween makeup on in a dimly lit room, so I put it on dramatically enough to show up in low outside light. Have fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another makeup example for you, JD - a shot of the two of us from this Saturday. I'm wearing conventional makeup and Spooky1 has Halloween store makeup over a conventional foundation. He also has latex scars so necessary to every well-dressed zombie. Oh, and red contact lenses










Here's a different angle - you can see Spooky1's coloring a bit better:


----------

